
Python-cron-migration – another concept to manage your cronjobs - itay-bardugo
Https://github.com/itay-bardugo/python-cron-migration
======
itay-bardugo
hey guys.

just published my new CLI-based package:

[https://github.com/itay-bardugo/python-cron-
migration](https://github.com/itay-bardugo/python-cron-migration)

the package helps developers to add/remove cronjobs with python by revision
files which are composed through CLI

Its a great tool to deploy cronjobs between dev/stage/prod environemnts and
add/remove them as well as withou actually t using crontab api directly.

You can find more information on Medium:

[https://medium.com/@itaybardugo91/python-cron-migration-
cron...](https://medium.com/@itaybardugo91/python-cron-migration-cronjobs-
managing-8b9ee1f1856e)

I hope you find it useful for your own usage I will be happy to hear what do
you think. Enjoy :-)

